# Best 3d Scope/Lense Setup?



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

well one of the best scopes i have seen is the gibbs black eagle scope with anti glare lenses! but they are not cheap! Viper archery also makes a good scope!


----------



## Kicknjunk (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the black eagle may be out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## jason smith (Nov 28, 2007)

*scope*

i was in the same boat, and on a budget...so i did a ton of reserch, and lead me to find that lots of people prefer viper over some of the pricier ones out there today. my new silver viper will be here tommorrow. i heard so many remarks on the high price stuff....not that its bad, but that there are lots of things out there cheaper that will do just as good and even better...always do lots of reserch and ask lots of questions before makeing a purchase.

jason


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I've always liked the Extreme scopes. I've got the 1 3/4" for 3D with a 4X lens. For indoor spots, I use the Extreme 1 3/8" with a 6X lens.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lens*

I too use the 1 3/4" 6 power extreme lens. It works great on my spot bow.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I run a 6X viper for all my target needs. Even tried it for hunting this past year Don't reccommend it for hunting. For targets, you can get a housing and lens for under 100 bills and be completelly satisfied.


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

Viper scopes are nice but be carefull when removing len to clean ,I have 2 Viper scopes and a few of my friends have them also. And if you don,t index the lens and install it back to the exact spot. Your Impact point will change. Both of my lens vary as much as 6" at 20 yds.Other than that they are great scopes


----------



## tx_poptart (Nov 14, 2005)

what is this you speak of with the viper scopes? I shoot a viper and I would like to know what you have discovered...Luckily I haven't had to clean the lens yet...


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

Viper, Super Scope, Classic are all good and I would reccomend them. If you want the best: Sure-Loc hands down IMO.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

i dont even know if i will ever shoot open class..............but i got one anyways.

another vote for Viper 1 3/4...............keep in mind ya might need a clarifier lense to clean up the scope pic.










camoham


----------



## 12ring4me (May 6, 2006)

*if you are on a budget*

I like the CR Apex 3D, you can use the same size diameter lens that the Viper has or the Extreme. It is very versatile as far as pin configuration, up, down or either side. It also has the option of putting the lens infront of your bubble or behind it.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Well said...*



rustyfence said:


> I run a 6X viper for all my target needs. Even tried it for hunting this past year Don't reccommend it for hunting. For targets, you can get a housing and lens for under 100 bills and be completelly satisfied.


I have shot a Viper scope for 2 years now, couldn't be happier! 3x for 3-d...4x for indoors.


----------



## hunt4 (Dec 13, 2006)

There should be an etched 4X or what ever power around the edge. If you do not get this back exactly were it was when you took the lens out you will be OFF target 


tx_poptart said:


> what is this you speak of with the viper scopes? I shoot a viper and I would like to know what you have discovered...Luckily I haven't had to clean the lens yet...


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

*Sword*

Sword Titan. 4X or 6X. Best quality for an unbelieveable price


----------



## Kicknjunk (Jan 18, 2008)

I am really looking at the CR Apex scope. I like the option of running the up razor fiber or a through fiber on a lense. Seems like a lot of versatility with those.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Classic Scopes are very nice.

You have many options with all the fiber guards, sun shades, etc.

i have mine in a 5x


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

*CR Apex 3D scope with a DY Optics lens! *:thumbs_up


----------



## kemosabi (Jan 14, 2008)

*specialty archery*

specialty archery has the set up...Ive used them since they opened up and have no problems w/them or service..First class operation and product....I actually shoot one of there sights,dont see them made anymore....I like it and still shoot it........


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Sword Titan 4x*



jarheadhunter said:


> Sword Titan. 4X or 6X. Best quality for an unbelieveable price


+1


----------

